# hey midwest ITS MAY!!!!!!



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

not according to old man winter....no you guys will have more snow in may then we did all year...... hope u guys have fun with it cuz i like the 70* its been in NJ....:salute:

More than a Foot of Snow to Start May
Wednesday, April 30, 2008

We all know that spring can start late in the Rockies and northern Plains, but, as people like to say, this is ridiculous! The storm that is exiting the Pacific Northwest is going to produce a major late-season snow storm on the first day of May.

Snow will fall in eastern Montana, much of Wyoming, and western South Dakota from Wednesday night through Thursday, and the accumulating snow will not be limited to just the mountains. The Black Hills of South Dakota will receive the greatest amount of snow, with one to two feet of snow in the higher elevations, but snow will also accumulate on the elevated Plains of western South Dakota, eastern Montana and perhaps even western Nebraska. Even Billings (Montana) and Scottsbluff (Nebraska) where the average high temperatures are 62 and 65 degrees, respectively, will most likely have a few inches of snow.

I'm sure that June can't get here fast enough!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

thankfully at this time they are only predicting flurries for us. We've had two 12" storms and one 23.5 inch storm all in April. I'll never get my boat out at this rate...:realmad:

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Buck-
Is the ice gonna be off the lakes up there for this weekends opener?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Kingwinter;554373 said:


> Buck-
> Is the ice gonna be off the lakes up there for this weekends opener?


Actually the opener is the following weekend, but even then we're still going to have ice on the big lakes. I was telling my buddy that we need to motor up to the ice cap and hop onto the ice so we can use two lines...

Our smaller lakes should be clear of ice, but unless we get some warmer temps some of those could even have a little ice if they are deep lakes.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

didnt the gov sign a bill to move it up a week before mothers day?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Kingwinter;554391 said:


> didnt the gov sign a bill to move it up a week before mothers day?


takes effect in 2009 I believe.

Buck


----------

